
Pandora Reports Quarterly Revenue Short of Analysts’ Estimates - kartD
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-21/pandora-reports-quarterly-revenue-short-of-analysts-estimates
======
perseusprime11
With Apple Music and Spotify succeeding, where does it leave Pandora?

~~~
new_hackers
In a good place I would think. I still prefer their service model over the
others. Plus with the Music Genome (arguably their secret sauce) maybe they
have value above simply streaming music?

